# Effects Of Ultra Violet Light



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have finally completed building my mousery and im really happy with it but flies are now the vein of my life lol
I've decided to get a 20 watt mains powered insect killer but is there any known effect of ultra violet light to mice ?


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

If this don't get them nothing will :lol:

Perosonal note to the flies - Bring It On !!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I can't answer your question...but are those hagen zoo zones?? I LOVE those cages...I have a couple of the biggest ones that I use for ratties


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I have one of those cages actually. My friend got a mouse from the SPCA and it came with one of those cages. Now I have it. By far the best cage I own.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

I think they are called fernplast mini duna cages, i paid £25 each complete with accesories, food and shavings. Very good cages by far the best ive had and simple to clean.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I recognised the Dunas as soon as I saw your photo. I agree, they are excellent. I currently have four - the first one came free with a rescue mouse many moons ago, and the others from PaH (complete with the freebees you mention). They are escape-proof (so brilliant for litters), easy to clean, lightweight (essential as far as I am concerned as I have arthritis in my spine), and cheap. What more can you ask for.


----------

